# Hfx Arrow Kill



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

went hunting with my hfx shooting arrows .saw a bird at about 30 -35 yards pulled out my arrow and let it have it .got a body shot on it. its my first bird kill with an arrow .it got my hart pumping what a day.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good shooting, I got to get me one of them HFX.
Keep posting them hunting pictures.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

for $40 i love it


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Are brides larger than standard birds??









All kidding aside good job..


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shot D.
Philly


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

Nico said:


> Are brides larger than standard birds??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Good shot dgaf!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

What area of Ca do you shoot in?


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

god shot indeed


----------



## ShadowRebel (Jul 24, 2011)

dude youve really got me thinking about getting one of these


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Good shooting.
Martin


----------

